# Bathroom vanity?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Most people will not notice--However you have two choices;
1-add a filler strip to the wall side of the vanity during installation.
2-Cut the counter top so it's centered.

Not any thing to go nuts over-HaHa---MIKE---


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Agree with Oh Mike - I used that exact top from HD and had the extra overhang to one side. I imagine cutting granite is not your thing, so as Mike said, if you install the vanity 1/2 inch out from the right wall, you can then put a scribe piece (strip of wood that matches the vanity) to cover that gap. I just chose to ignore it, and really its not noticeable in the least.

Here's a link, btw, to a thread on that vanity top:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f84/granite-vanity-sealing-question-47914/

They say its sealed, but it isn't - be sure to seal it before use.


----------



## StevePax (Nov 8, 2009)

Where do I get that strip of wood that matches the vanity to cover that gap? Do I just buy a piece of wood from Home depot and rip it to the right size, and try to match the stain color? Also, what if the countertop edges are finished with some sort of design, instead of just square?

Seems to me that there should be a nice solution to this thought out by the vanity makers, like they'd sell those filler strips of wood already sized and finished or something, because I'd think that putting a vanity in the corner is not uncommon!


----------



## Hurriken (Jul 7, 2008)

I had the same situation and I let it overhang. It works fine but if I did it over I would have used a filler strip. My vanity is white so it would have been easy to paint a strip of pine white and use that. Your case may be tougher. Be careful of the vanity before you install it. The can be 'weak' until they are mounted. I broke the one of the cross spars by accident and I was not being rough. Everything is press board these days.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Most cabinets(the better ones any way) have fillers available -Stained and finished to match.

If you choose to cut the top-a diamond blade is required. The cut is hidden by the side splash.

Vanity filler is the less risky way to go.-MIKE-


----------

